# Clutch pedal to da floor!



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey guys today I was driving my 92 sentra XE manual. and as I shifted to second all of a sudden the pedal went to the floor and didnt pop back up. I could reach down and pull it back but it's just like the pedal isnt connected to the transmission anymore. one of my friends said I need to check da fluid, (have no idea where dat is.) this same friend put an exedy stage 2 racing clutch in for me a few months back. cant get da car in gear while it's on, it jus grinds. but when I put it in first while its off da car jerks forward and wont crank. thats how i figure the clutch is good. what to do? da shop wants to charge me big bucks.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Check the clutch cable. More than likely has snapped.


----------



## tgrice88 (Apr 9, 2007)

kizer24 said:


> Check the clutch cable. More than likely has snapped.


Ok here's the thing, this morning I went outside to check my car. I looked down at the clutch and noticed that the pedal was half way up. now it'll go into gear and drive. Just the petal doesnt pop all the way back up anymore, just about half way. Maybe clutch fluid?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

your car dont use clutch fluid. it has a cable as mentioned above.
there is a spring that helps the pedal raise back up, its inside the clutch bracket under the dash. it could be in a bind making it stay to the floor.

just a thought, but most of the time its either the cable or clutch failure. check to see if you can adjust the cable any.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

had this happen a while ago, you have to take the tranny off and grease the throwout fork arms and spring (four hour job) and then adjust the cable to your liking


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

*hey me too... kind of*

I'm sort of having the same problem.

After changing the clutch cable my clutch now sticks.

It'll go all the way to the floor when i depress it and will only come up a little bit. i've got the adjuster on the clutch cable as tight as it will go.

94-xe, what all is involved in the 4 hour re-greasing, is there a site that goes into it in great detail? What kind of grease do you need? Do you need any special tools? And last, but certianly not least, where are my bumpers?


----------



## Xtreme.NY.Sentra (Sep 10, 2008)

check the whole clutch pedal mount(where it mounts to the firewall), i had this problem about 2 weeks ago. one of the bolts that mounts the clutch pedal came out and made the pedal sit a lot lower and made it so the clutch wouldnt engage properly. you have to look up through the bottom of the dash and if there is a bolt missing then it should be floating around on the floor or in those wires somewhere.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

trace_busta said:


> I'm sort of having the same problem.
> 
> After changing the clutch cable my clutch now sticks.
> 
> ...


sent you a pm about the bumpers

to do the greasing: (i did it with a floor jack and a impact gun)

disconnect all of the plugs on the tranny (there should be one on each side next to the axles (follow the wires)
take out battery and intake and fans off
disconnect the negative ground strap from the frame 
put a jack under the tranny to take the weight off the mount
undo the tranny mount (14mm) under the battery tray
unbolt the rear motor mount and the bracket attaching it to the motor
undo the 2 12mm bolts in the bottom of the tranny (there are small brackets attaching them to the engine)
then find the other 4? bolts that bolt the tranny to the engine
lower the tranny side down...reach down over the fender and pick up the tranny, wiggle it up and down until you see it start to seperate (might have to wack it and shit with a mallett to get it to seperate the first time, keep wigleing until you pop it off the input shaft and then set it on the ground weighs like 60lbs so its not too bad, i did it myself and i am 5'10'' 130lbs so im not that big

once it is out i used brake cleaner to clean the whole bell housing out and then you can lift on the clutch lever arm and pop it out of its hole, i used brake grease and put it in the hole that the throwout bearing fork sits, and i greased the spring and the bearing

if you have any questions ask it up

im always online so IM me if u need help WARRIORSP33D350


----------

